# Interesting photos of ancient garden tractors



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this interesting site with lots of interesting photos of pre WWII garden tractors. Here is a link:

http://www.network2010.net/~jsmith/dwebp.html


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

what kind of idiot builds a web page with the bright red
backgound, its so bright it washes out his text and makes it hard to look at the photos


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I noticed that too, a real eye catcher! But with sun glasses, it is a pleasant read.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I could have done without the Garth Brooks midi music.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW...that is certainly an eye opening color...I bet it could wake someone from a dead sleep:lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't get the music, no sound on the 'puter at work and usually turned off at home. I've found that most sites have really crummy music.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Interesting comment.... He's the founder of a club that he's no longer a member of, and doesn't know why! 

The pics were cool! Could've done without the music.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Check this motor out the crank is expose Seems like it a place to collect dirt and grass.

motor


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah...you'd think there would be some sort of boot to keep the dust out.:truth:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Check this motor out the crank is expose Seems like it a place to collect dirt and grass.
> 
> motor *


That is typically what you see on these old "hit and miss" engines. If you look closely, you will see the connecting rod has an oil cup that requires periodic oiling. Engines that old required a LOT more hands on than what we are used to.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Along with finding the early version of memmurphy's snowblower, I really enjoyed the site. I didn't mind music and I'm fine with red.
> Mainly I love to see all those old machines.
> 
> We have a local tractor show in the summer. This past summer someone had one of those old engines with the exposed crank & oil bath. When it was running it didn't seem to fire all the time. When the engine was under stress it would fire, then it would go through many rotations of just "coasting". *


That is why they are often referred to as "hit and miss" engines. They rely more on the power stored in the heavy flywheel than the actual power of the engine. Each time the engine fires, it increases the rpm of the flywheel to provide power. The flywheel gradually slows down until the ignition switch closes and causes the engine to fire again. This ignition is adjustable to vary with the load applied. I've seen some with no load go 15 or 12 revolutions between firings and I've seen some hooked up to drive a saw, or other high load implement fire every other or every compression stroke. It is a very efficient motor in many aspects except weight. There tends to be a LOT of cast iron in them.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *That is why they are often referred to as "hit and miss" engines. They rely more on the power stored in the heavy flywheel than the actual power of the engine. Each time the engine fires, it increases the rpm of the flywheel to provide power. The flywheel gradually slows down until the ignition switch closes and causes the engine to fire again. This ignition is adjustable to vary with the load applied. I've seen some with no load go 15 or 12 revolutions between firings and I've seen some hooked up to drive a saw, or other high load implement fire every other or every compression stroke. It is a very efficient motor in many aspects except weight. There tends to be a LOT of cast iron in them. *


I don't know of any that use the ignition for speed control. The usual method is to keep the exhaust valve open until a new power stroke is required. When it is allowed to close, it will draw in a fuel charge on the next revolution. You can usually hear the air 'chuffing' in and out the open exhaust valve while the engine is coasting. Intake valves are often opened by vacuum against a very weak spring.

Gwill


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

George, you are correct, I have heard that "chuffing" sound on just about all of these I've seen. Since I have seen hundreds of these at shows, but have never actually ran one myself, I admit I was guessing at the ignition being the adjustable part. But it makes more sense to hold the exhaust valve open to eliminate compression which would slow down the flywheel. Thank you for correcting and educating me. It is always a good day if I learn at least one thing.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *I don't know of any that use the ignition for speed control. The usual method is to keep the exhaust valve open until a new power stroke is required. When it is allowed to close, it will draw in a fuel charge on the next revolution. You can usually hear the air 'chuffing' in and out the open exhaust valve while the engine is coasting. Intake valves are often opened by vacuum against a very weak spring.
> 
> Gwill *


How are you doing George? Getting better everyday i hope..... It's good to see you posting, as that's usually a good sign.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *How are you doing George? Getting better everyday i hope..... It's good to see you posting, as that's usually a good sign. *


Thanks for the thought. No, but I'm not going backward very fast. I'm hoping the two appointments I have with the big guns next week will lead to a turn around. In the meantime, my contacts with internet friends are a big part of my day.

Gwill


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you are not feeling better George. I was hoping by now, you were able to play with your toys and tools. Best of luck with the docs next week. Hopefully there will be some good news. I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Hi George,

Hope you start to mend soon. I used to hear about make and break engines on boats here. Also referred to as one-lungers. Are they the same things?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Memmurphy, your snowblower!*



> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *I think it was based off of a 1930 Gromor! Am I the only one that sees a resemblance here?
> *


And all a long I thought the big wheels was a cheap way to help it roll better in the snow since it is fairly heavy and not self propelled. :duh:

Maybe if I put the wood handles from my hand plow on it, took the rubber off the tires, and put my 40 plus year old Briggs on it, I could sell it on Ebay as an antique. :truth: 

Mark


----------

